# Raising VCore on AMD 64 3200+



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, Since my mobo, forsome reason, is pumping 1.34v into my cpu, my whole PC becomes unstable. (its supposed to have either 1.4v or 1.5)

is this enough to cause problems?

can I even do it? i dont have a gigbyte mobo, its a MSI ms-7142 with a via k8m400 chipset.
ifso, can u help me do it?

heres output i get off orthos. I ran CPU test for a bit and got no problems, it wasonly when i ran the mixed test did i get errors. butthen i checked and speedfan (and even my BIOS)is reporting 1.34 vcore. 


```
Type: StressCPU - stress CPU with Gromacs core
CPU: 2199MHz FSB: 200MHz [199MHz x 11.0 est.]
9/20/2009 11:25 PM 
Launching 1 thread...
1:Using CPU #0
1:Each iteration is 12.25 MFLOPS
1:Starting CPU stress test,
1:Completed 1000 iterations without errors (12.25 GFLOP)
1:Completed 2000 iterations without errors (24.50 GFLOP)
1:Completed 3000 iterations without errors (36.75 GFLOP)
1:Completed 4000 iterations without errors (49.00 GFLOP)
1:Completed 5000 iterations without errors (61.25 GFLOP)
1:Completed 6000 iterations without errors (73.50 GFLOP)
1:Completed 7000 iterations without errors (85.75 GFLOP)
1:Completed 8000 iterations without errors (98.00 GFLOP)
1:Completed 9000 iterations without errors (110.25 GFLOP)
1:Completed 10000 iterations without errors (122.50 GFLOP)
1:Completed 11000 iterations without errors (134.75 GFLOP)
1:Completed 12000 iterations without errors (147.00 GFLOP)
1:Completed 13000 iterations without errors (159.25 GFLOP)
1:Completed 14000 iterations without errors (171.50 GFLOP)
1:Completed 15000 iterations without errors (183.75 GFLOP)
1:Completed 16000 iterations without errors (196.00 GFLOP)
1:Completed 17000 iterations without errors (208.25 GFLOP)
1:Completed 18000 iterations without errors (220.50 GFLOP)
1:Completed 19000 iterations without errors (232.75 GFLOP)
1:No problems detected in 19621 iterations, bye!
1:StressCPU ran 22 minutes 14 seconds.
1:Execution halted.

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 767 Time: 15
CPU: 2199MHz FSB: 200MHz [199MHz x 11.0 est.]
9/20/2009 11:48 PM 
Launching 1 thread...
1:Using CPU #0
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1:Press Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1:FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 3817026578350592, expected: 3817026578876704
1:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
1:Torture Test ran 2 minutes 26 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 767 Time: 15
CPU: 2199MHz FSB: 200MHz [199MHz x 11.0 est.]
9/20/2009 11:55 PM 
Launching 1 thread...
1:Using CPU #0
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1:Press Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1:FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 1954195573135276, expected: 1954195573397528
1:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 15 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.
```
P.s.i dont know where stress.txt is. its not in the running directory...:4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand.

Are you saying you have changed to 1.34 and you cpu is unstable?

or are you saying your cpu is automatically setting the voltage to 1.34?


----------



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

yea, my cpu is currently (against my will) running at 1.34v


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

strange, what are your full specs inlcuding power supply make and wattage


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

according to what I have just seen on google your cpu is ok, the voltage should be 1.35-1.40v if you are overclocking then it would be higher.

Were are you getting your voltage reading from?


----------



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

my psu is an OCZ powerstream 700w or somthing. so i know thats not the problem...
CPU-Z reports 1.349-1.363. 
so maybe this isnt my problem?
isnt that kinda low nonetheless?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't think there is an issue there.

And to add just because you havean OCZ 700w psu doesn't mean its ok, OCZ aren't the best anyway and all power supplies can go faulty regardless of how many watts they are.

If I were you I would run memtest86 to test the ram since you say when you ran the cpu test you got no errors but when you ran the blend in test which tests the ram and cpu you got errors.

with memtest86 you have to burn the iso onto a disc then run the disc from bootup and it will start a continuous check.

I take it you have overclocked (since you have put this in the overclocking section) you may have to change your ram voltage


----------



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

yea ill giveit a shot, butthe powerstream has adjustable railvoltages with status leds that tell u when the volts delivered dip above or below -5% or something, so im just pretty sure its not a psu problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no I don't think its a psu issue either I just wanted to make you aware that just because a psu has lots of wattage and adjustble rails n things like that doesn't mean its good or can't go wrong.

The best power supplies are seasonic and corsair btw.

What ram and how much of it do you have?


----------



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

Ive got 2 1 gig cosair DDR sticks.
I've popped one out though for now, gonnatest them seperately.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

memtest will do both at the same time and tell you which one is wrong but you can do it anyway you like


----------



## d00d (Oct 31, 2007)

nope, memory tests fine. both hdds test fine with hdtune...
i honestly have run out of things to test.
tempim pretty sure isok.
im getting 66C for temp3, which im geussing is the reported GPU temp. and my core runs at 43Cto abouut 50C under heavy load. everything else is below 40.
im starting to lean towards replacing my mobo, CPU,RAm, and video card. theyre old anyways and if i replaceone, i have t replace them all. (snice i have a socket 754 mobo with an AGP video card and DDR1 mem.) what else is there to do really?


----------

